# HELP! My Dog has stopped peeing!



## RHorwood (May 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have just joined cause I need some help. I have a 3 year old Eurasier called Hero. He is beautiful and I love him to bits, but now he seems to be being a bit of a bad boy. He is fully toilet trained and has been going to toilet properly for the last two years. We have a dog pen in the back garden where he does his business and he has never had a problem. But for the last week he is completely and utterly refusing to go to toilet in it. I have cleaned it repeatedly in case he smells something I cant but that hasnt worked. Ive tried to reward him using Brie (his favourite cheese) while he is in the pen, even using it to coax him into the pen as he is even refusing to do that!! I have even left him out there to be on his own in case I was making him anxious. But he just refuses to pee! I literally stayed for 45 minutes outside at night to get him to go and all he did was stare at me like I was imprisoning him. I had to not look to feel less guilty. And he still didnt go.

Please can anyone help?? I cant figure out what is wrong with my dog....


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Is he not peeing at all, or just not in the pen?


----------



## RHorwood (May 24, 2011)

Well we thought he might have an infection. But he peed just as normal on his walks. So it is just his pen.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Is he peeing in the house or any other place he's NOT supposed to pee?


----------



## RHorwood (May 24, 2011)

He is holding it. He pooed in the house overnight on Sunday, much to my dismay. But he hasnt peed. I think he knows better.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Hm...the pooing confuses me slightly, since I didn't realize it was part of the issue. What I was going to say is that, if he isn't going outside but he also isn't going inside, maybe he doesn't need to go at all. My small dog is locked in a dog-safe room for the eight hours I'm at work. The only time she's peed in there is right after she had her hernia surgery. In fact, she will wait until her afternoon walk to pee, even if I don't give her that walk until a couple hours after I get home. Basically, she goes for ten or so hours a day without peeing. Maybe your dog isn't peeing cause he doesn't need to pee.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Intact males (well, I suppose it's possible that some neutered males will do it too) have a tendency to not want to go in their own yard/pen, particularly once they reach social maturity. My grandpa's Lab would NOT poop in his own yard, no matter what (he peed anywhere, though). If that's the issue, you'll probably have to walk him a few times a day so he can pee. At least you won't have to clean his pen as often :biggrin1:.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther will flat-out not pee or poop on her 12x18 foot kennel run. Molly has no such reservations.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

For a long while, Brady would not poo anywhere BUT his own yard *eyeroll*


----------

